#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Взаимообусловленное возникновение

## Ассаджи

> _Первоначальное сообщение от kostik_ 
> Випассана говорит о наблюдении причин гнева (например, веданы) и нереагировании с тем, чтобы санкхара не возникла вообще (так достигается обрыв цепочки нидан и очищение).


Хорошо бы обсудить подробнее взаимообусловленное возникновение в практическом разрезе.

Вот для начала есть примерная общая схема

http://users.i.com.ua/~sangha/dharma/lib/paticca.htm

(кроме того, есть перевод Маханидана сутты
http://users.i.com.ua/~sangha/dharma/in/nidana.zip )

----------

Слава Эркин (27.02.2009)

----------


## kostik

Я попробую обьяснить своя фразу подробнее. Собственно, это изложение моего понимания некоторых аспектов бирманской традиции, которую в новейшее время представляли, в частности, преподобный Леди Саядоу и Саяджи У Ба Кин. Считайте, что к каждой фразе добавлено IMHO. 

   Давайте рассмотрим для начала не всю взаимообусловленную цепочку, а только участок ведана - санкара, на схеме ведана->танха->санкара. 
Кстати, со схемой я не совсем согласен, т. к. на ней можно найти путь виньяна->танха->санкара в обход веданы. Маханидана говорит, что ощущение обуславливает жажду, и меня учили, что ведана возникает обязательно. 
   Так вот, у человека постоянно возникают ощущения. Он на них реагирует, чаще всего неосознанно. Реакция приводит к новым ощущениям, и так по кругу. Таким образом мы все время умножаем наши реакции, то есть камму. Более того, часто повторяемые реакции вызывают "привычку", и при появлении вызвавших их ощущений очень трудно не среагировать или среагировать по-другому. 
   Но если человек развивает концентрацию и памятование так, что замечает ощущения и в глубине сознания, то вместо неосознанной жажды и реакции он, понимая непостоянность феноменов, может остаться безучастным, практикуя таким образом ведананупассану из Махасатипатана сутты. Тогда новой каммы не возникнет. Существование продолжится за счет одной из старых реакций, накопленный запас каммы (если можно так выразиться) уменьшится. Что интересно, он уменьшится на реакцию, подобную той, которая была бы вызвана ощущением (я это на себе проверял - первый же ретрит к моему удивлению полностью избавил меня от никотиновой зависимости). Если долго продолжать этот процесс очищения от реакций, каммы не останется совсем, обусловленное существование прекратится.

----------


## До

Существует ли понятие "нейтральной кармы" в тхераваде?

----------


## kostik

Да, насколько мне известно.

----------


## Ассаджи

Спасибо за разъяснение.




> Кстати, со схемой я не совсем согласен, т. к. на ней можно найти путь виньяна->танха->санкара в обход веданы.


Cчитайте черточку между «танха» и «чханда» скорее соотнесением их как близких процессов, а не связью. Благодаря цепочке от «папаньча» до «чханда» проясняется роль мышления. В частности, видно, что восприятие непостоянства помогает развеять иллюзию «папаньча», а следовательно, и желание.




> Маханидана говорит, что ощущение обуславливает жажду, и меня учили, что ведана возникает обязательно.


Да, Тханиссаро Бхиккху в «Крыльях Пробуждения» тоже пишет о том, что некоторые связи, например между контактом и веданой, являются не только необходимыми, но и достаточными:
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/m...wings/3h3.html
На схеме не отражено, какие связи являются достаточными, а какие нет. Это скорее ориентир для изучения первоисточников.

А в конце главы о прекращении каммы есть фрагмент из Виттхара сутты о четырех видах каммы:
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/modern/wings/1b.html

По сути там описываются такие четыре вида: светлая, темная, смешанная светло-темная, и четвертая ни светлая, ни темная, ведущая к прекращению каммы.

----------


## sergey

Добрый день!
У меня тоже есть несколько замечаний к схеме (критиковать - легко  :Smilie:   ).
Во-первых, в левую области 'rupa' входят 12 аятана, которые вообще-то включают в себя и 'rupa' и 'nama' (т.к. включают дхаммы как внешнюю базу и манас как внутреннюю).
Также вне правой области 'nama(citta-sankhara)' нарисованы некоторые дхаммы, тоже относящиеся к nama: vitakka, chanda...
Буддой были названы несколько видов 'ahara', среди них - vijnana.
Понятно, что схема, как Ассаджи и написал, "предварительная и примерная".
Вообще, мне кажется, в использовании схем есть определенная опасность "удвоения". Каждое понятие обозначает нечто, имеет свое значение. Когда мы используем понятия "напрямую", мы имеем в качестве содержания мысли сами значения слов (грубо говоря, представляем или смотрим на сами обсуждаемые вещи). Когда мы пользуемся схемами и моделями, мы представляем (думаем о ) - элементы этих схем и моделей.

----------


## kostik

Ассиджи, 
спасибо, теперь схема стала понятнее. 

И еще спасибо за ссылки - мне книги Тханиссаро Бхикку раньше не встречались, а их, мне кажется, стоит прочесть. 

A со схемами так бывает. Абсолютно точная схема часто получается настолько непонятной, что бессмысленно ее рисовать  :Smilie:

----------


## Ассаджи

> Во-первых, в левую области 'rupa' входят 12 аятана, которые вообще-то включают в себя и 'rupa' и 'nama' (т.к. включают дхаммы как внешнюю базу и манас как внутреннюю).


Да, это не удалось отобразить, - 'rupa' и 'nama' как бы переплетены в 'nama-rupa'. 




> Также вне правой области 'nama(citta-sankhara)' нарисованы некоторые дхаммы, тоже относящиеся к nama: vitakka, chanda...


На основании чего Вы считаете, что они тоже относятся к 'nama'?




> Буддой были названы несколько видов 'ahara', среди них - vijnana.


Вы, наверное, имеете в виду Аттхи Рага сутту
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon.../sn12-064.html

А в Париватта сутте 
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon.../sn22-056.html
имеется в виду, по-видимому, более узкий смысл, физическое питание как необходимое условие для 'rupa'.

Цель этой схемы не объяснительная и академическая, а скорее практическая - охватить взглядом тонкости взаимообусловленного возникновения для их исследования на практике.

----------

Кайто Накамура (15.02.2016)

----------


## sergey

> На основании чего Вы считаете, что они тоже относятся к 'nama'?


Если опираться на смысл, то к 'nama' относится воспринимаемое умом и ум, к 'rupa' - воспринимаемое органами чувств и они сами. Наличие или отсутствие 'vitarka' и 'chanda' мы воспринимаем не зрением, слухом и т.д., а умом. Если ссылаться на тексты, то пока сумел найти в книге "Чему учил Будда?", во второй главе описание 5 скандх, там автор перечисляет chanda среди samskara. Не нашел на "Колесе Дхармы" бывшую раньше там статью по Абхидхарме (перечисление терминов), думаю там можно тоже найти подтверждение того, что эти дхаммы относятся к 'nama'.




> Вы, наверное, имеете в виду Аттхи Рага сутту


Наверное да, мне встречался отрывок, совпадающий с первым абзацем сутры.

О цели схемы - понятно, может и мои замечания будут небесполезны.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Если опираться на смысл, то к 'nama' относится воспринимаемое умом и ум, к 'rupa' - воспринимаемое органами чувств и они сами. Наличие или отсутствие 'vitarka' и 'chanda' мы воспринимаем не зрением, слухом и т.д., а умом. Если ссылаться на тексты, то пока сумел найти в книге "Чему учил Будда?", во второй главе описание 5 скандх, там автор перечисляет chanda среди samskara.


Спасибо, так оно более-менее понятно - chanda как некий аналог намерения. Но в других источниках я не нашел такой точки зрения.




> Не нашел на "Колесе Дхармы" бывшую раньше там статью по Абхидхарме (перечисление терминов), думаю там можно тоже найти подтверждение того, что эти дхаммы относятся к 'nama'.


Она сейчас в "Библиотеке":
http://users.i.com.ua/~sangha/dharma/lib/dhammas.htm
там действительно эти дхаммы включены в "четасика", входящие в состав "нама".

Однако в раннем определении "нама" в него входят только ведана, саннья, санкхара и винняна.

Дело ясное, что дело тёмное  :Smilie:  Хорошо хоть, что это не такой уж важный вопрос. Вообще рамочки на схеме штрих-пунктирные с намёком на их условность.




> Наверное да, мне встречался отрывок, совпадающий с первым абзацем сутры.


Я уточню на схеме, что имеется в виду kaba.liikaaro aahaaro, то есть пища в кусочках  :Smilie:

----------


## sergey

Сегодня уезжаю из Москвы на неопределенное время в место, где не буду иметь столь легкого доступа в интернет, поэтому, видимо, пока не буду появляться на форуме.




> Однако в раннем определении "нама" в него входят только ведана, саннья, санкхара и винняна.


Если не ошибаюсь, "четасика" относится к "санкхара".




> Я уточню на схеме, что имеется в виду kaba.liikaaro aahaaro, то есть пища в кусочках


Да, наверное, если не придираться, как я, то можно догадаться, что раз виджняна - отдельно, а пища отдельно - то это "физическая" пища.

Счастья всем!

----------


## sergey

> Если не ошибаюсь, "четасика" относится к "санкхара".


А вот ошибся, никто не поправляет, поправлю сам. Судя по статье "Дхармы" с "Колеса Дхармы", четасика -это ведана+самджня+санскара или
все в "нама", кроме нирваны и читты. Непонятно, склонять эти термины или нет, а то получается "смесь нижегородского с французским".

----------


## Ассаджи

Интересны параллели с Санкхьей. Как пишет Сарвепалли Радхакришнан,




> Авидья представляет параллель с прадханой, санскара - с буддхи, виджняна - с аханкарой, намарупа - с танматрами, шадаятана - с индриями (см. Kern, Manual of Buddhism, p. 47, примечание 6). Пратьяясангха санкхьи и пратитьясамутпада буддистов очень похожи друг на друга.


(Индийская философия http://dhamma.ru/lib/radha/Radha9.htm )

И действительно, некоторые сходства есть:

http://www.kheper.net/topics/Trika/emanation.htm
http://www.santosha.com/moksha/witness1.html
http://ignca.nic.in/ps_05010.htm
http://www.compulink.co.uk/~mandrake/samkhya2.htm

----------


## Ассаджи

В третьей из "Четырех лекций по основам буддизма" Ньянатилока Махатхеры

http://home.nethere.net/dsparks/FUNDAMEN.TXT

подробно описано виды причинно-следственных связей между элементами взаимообусловленного возникновения.

----------


## sergey

Спасибо за ссылку, там как раз написано о различных видах причин (или условий), о чем мы упоминали в треде о созерцании непостоянства. Кстати об этом есть и в 8 главе Абхидхамматха-Сангахи, правда я пока только просмотрел этот текст по диагонали.

----------


## Ассаджи

Кто может подсказать, что написано в Ригведе 10,129?

http://www.bddronline.net.au/bddr12no2/convention2.html

Professor Gombrich cited examples of many scholars doing Pali studies and research. In particular he mentioned Joanna Jurewicz who has found a similarity in the Rgveda 10,129 to the Chain of Dependent origination. Her publication is called :”The Rgveda 10,129- an attempt of interpretation”, Cracow Indological Studies vol. I : International Conference on Sanskrit and Related Studies September 23 - 26, 1993 (Proceedings), Cracow, Enigma Press 1995, pp.141-49.

“Playing with Fire: The pratityasamutpada from the perspective of Vedic thought.” Journal of the Pali Text Society, vol. 26: 77-103, 2000.

----------


## Ассаджи

Всё, уже нашел в "Избранных гимнах".

----------

